# Anleitung zur Installation von QEMU unter verschiedenen Betriebssystemen



## rowar (7. November 2007)

Wiki "qemu-kvm & libvirt"
http://qemu-buch.de

Es werden auch weitere Virtualisierer und Emulatoren beschrieben.


----------



## Sinac (7. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Link, ich werde ihn gleich mal mit in den Virtualisierungstutorials-Thread aufnehmen.


----------



## rowar (20. Oktober 2008)

Das Buch steht nun unter der  GNU Free Documentation License 1.2 und ist komplett online verfügbar:

http://qemu-buch.de


----------

